# Sykes - 11/5 A Thief of a Different Kind…



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Taylor had off work/studying last night, so he decided he wanted to do some fishing. With the fishing the past week so good & with like a dozen reds caught on the night of the fourth, last night seemed promising. We were all excited to go tire our arms out on some bulls, but the night proved to be different than expected. Met Max out there & we all got our baits out. Max was fishing menhaden & we all had some of that good stuff (red candy) out. I started fishing white trout w/ a chicken rig to pass the time & was doing pretty well. I was dropping just 10 feet off the bridge into a honey hole of trout & pigfish when my rod got slammed. Started to lift the rod & the drag started screaming. After 15 seconds of hard running & thinking I had hooked up w/ a stingray, the run started to slow down & I felt the powerful head shakes that always follow up the run of a bull red. About 7 or so minutes later I landed a 38.75'' bull. Since we were only there for 40 minutes or so @ this point, the night seemed like it was looking good. We all figured the runs were gonna start happening soon, but they never did. Taylor had one bull take off screaming, but it ran him into the pilings before the fight even started. Around 1 o'clock, Nathan dropped his wallet out of his back pocket down one of those holes that are all over Sykes. We grabbed the spotlight & scanned the water, hoping that maybe by sheer luck it would float for a few seconds & we could net it. Nope, gone. Well, we all sat down & continued the waiting game, hoping a big red would come through & change the sadness in the air to a happier mood. 15 minutes later, Nathan's Sahara started to sing. He ran over, hooked up, & a couple minutes later we had a small blacktip in the drop net. We all notice something odd about the shark as I'm pulling it up, but Nathan is the first to say something. "DUDE! MY WALLET!!" Sure enough, there was Nathan's wallet in the small shark's mouth. Got some pictures with the thief & then put it back to grow another four or five feet. Headed out around two cause the night was pretty dead. 

*Tally for the night*: 

*Nathan*: 28'' thief of a blacktip
*Me*: 38.75'' bull
*Taylor*: 0
*Max*: 0 

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

If that is a legit story, you need to send it in to FLorida Sportsman for that article on the back page...however I'm calling schenanigans...


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

atlantacapt said:


> If that is a legit story, you need to send it in to FLorida Sportsman for that article on the back page...however I'm calling schenanigans...


It would be a sweet story though wouldn't it?


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

No f'ing way!


----------



## Bow'd up (May 6, 2012)

hahaha....good job fellas....was gona try to head out last night but figured it was too windy w that strong east wind. How was it out there?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Bow'd up said:


> hahaha....good job fellas....was gona try to head out last night but figured it was too windy w that strong east wind. How was it out there?


Thanks James. Glad you liked the write-up. Haha. It was windy as hell, but it died down around 1. Wasn't too cold either. Fishing was pretty lackluster.


----------



## Bow'd up (May 6, 2012)

yah, the reds seem to stir up when its breezy, but i hate fighting that much wind. Suppose to hit the beach w Ugly and Gary sat afternoon if yall wanta join. Looks like the big boys might be starting to show up :thumbup:


----------



## Bow'd up (May 6, 2012)

btw, cools spots on that red! rare to see bulls w that many


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice...
had me going for about, um....3 seconds.
Good story, nice fish.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nathan is lucky; must be the company he keeps 

Snap, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzing, fish-on.

Thanks for sharing [funny] report & pics.


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey Sawyer, when y'all released the shark, did you ask it to look for my flash-light?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Good report guys! Call me sometime when you're going out.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

CrazedFisher said:


> Hey Sawyer, when y'all released the shark, did you ask it to look for my flash-light?


HAHAHA, oh my gosh bruv you just made my day! I remember the whole night you were raving about this new & expensive military-grade flashlight you got. I heard your reel screaming for like five seconds & was confused why you weren't going for it. Finally I'm like, "Uh, Andrew, YOUR ROD!" You're like "Shit bruv!" & got up to sprint for your rod, completely forgetting about that expensive fancy new flashlight that was on your lap.  Down the hole it went! Haha. Good times man, we miss ya over here in the states! Let's Skype soon!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Pompano Joe said:


> Good report guys! Call me sometime when you're going out.


Thanks Joe! Glad you liked it, even though it may have been a bit of a fish story.  I'll give you a ring & see if you wanna join us one of these next few trips.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

DAWGONIT said:


> Nathan is lucky; must be the company he keeps
> 
> Snap, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzing, fish-on.
> 
> Thanks for sharing [funny] report & pics.


Haha, glad ya liked the report man!


----------



## Bloodhawk762x39 (Jun 5, 2013)

Seeing all these reds is making me itchy for some drag screamin. I'll probably end up out there either tomorrow night or Tuesday one. Who knows, maybe some eater fish will be biting too.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Great write-up sawyer! I still have tooth-marks in my wallet.... That's Bad A$$!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Great write-up sawyer! I still have tooth-marks in my wallet.... That's Bad A$$!


If only those tooth marks were in your arm instead… THEN Brandon would actually be impressed - & jealous! Haha.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

let me guess. you didn't keep that one either? Nathan your fired.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> let me guess. you didn't keep that one either? Nathan your fired.


Didn't have a cooler big enough otherwise I'm sure Nathan would have kept it! Brought the trout cooler. Haha. Could have cut the shark up into a few big chunks though I guess.


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> HAHAHA, oh my gosh bruv you just made my day! I remember the whole night you were raving about this new & expensive military-grade flashlight you got. I heard your reel screaming for like five seconds & was confused why you weren't going for it. Finally I'm like, "Uh, Andrew, YOUR ROD!" You're like "Shit bruv!" & got up to sprint for your rod, completely forgetting about that expensive fancy new flashlight that was on your lap.  Down the hole it went! Haha. Good times man, we miss ya over here in the states! Let's Skype soon!


For the record, it wasn't new; it was expensive (which I happened to find)! Also, it was in my pocket! Hahahaha, and I got spooled too!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

CrazedFisher said:


> For the record, it wasn't new; it was expensive (which I happened to find)! Also, it was in my pocket! Hahahaha, and I got spooled too!


I told ya using a 3k size spinner for bulls was risky! That thing SMOKED that reel in less than 10 seconds. Was pretty funny for all of us watching though. :thumbup:


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

WTH Sawyer.....You forgot to mention the hardhead I caught!!


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> I told ya using a 3k size spinner for bulls was risky! That thing SMOKED that reel in less than 10 seconds. Was pretty funny for all of us watching though. :thumbup:


I was fuming mad, but lesson learned: I have stupid ideas! :thumbup:


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

CrazedFisher said:


> I was fuming mad, but lesson learned: I have stupid ideas! :thumbup:


WRONG! Great idea! Poor execution..... Hahhaha


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> WRONG! Great idea! Poor execution..... Hahhaha


I dunno Nathan...attempting to swim shark baits out in the middle of the night was pretty stupid!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

CrazedFisher said:


> I dunno Nathan...attempting to swim shark baits out in the middle of the night was pretty stupid!


True.... Wouldn't recommend you do that again.


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> True.... Wouldn't recommend you do that again.


Well agreed upon hahaha Wish I could be back there with you guys! Really missing the salt-water action!


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

Dude, there is absolutely no way his wallet would fit in one of those holes anyways.. EVERY FUCKING TIME... haha


----------

